
Procedural Island Generation - shanee
http://shanee.io/blog/2015/09/25/procedural-island-generation/
======
snake_case
Great post!

A few months ago, my partner and I finished a 6 month long project over the
course of our final year of Game Programming. We developed an island survival
game made for Oculus Rift and Razer Hydra. I did the island and environment
generation including animal AI for finding the player while avoiding any of
the 40 000 trees that may be in the way.

I used most of the techniques in the post except for the moisture map. I
actually ended up generating rivers by accident (which turned out great) just
by rearranging the order of masks that I applied to the height map. I used
around 4 masks I believe to get the island to be the way I wanted. Unity took
care of the rendering, I just applied my height map to the terrain.

I'm planning on writing a post soon about my experiences, but here's a video
of the final version for now: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTYT3fU-
Cek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTYT3fU-Cek)

~~~
shanee
Hey snake_case, glad you like my post!

Can you share the height map you created with the rivers? Currently for river
generation I am basically picking a coordinate at random around the centre and
go downwards until it gets to a sea or a lake.

I should probably edit the post and mention this but didn't want to make it
too long.

Love the fact your project is for the Rift and Hydra. I've set up a VR station
with the Hydra at the office, maybe I can give it a go next week :)

~~~
snake_case
I'll dig through my project to see if I have any screenshots of my height maps
left. I believe I do somewhere.

I'd be happy to send you a build! I'll contact you on twitter.

------
sandworm101
I see a distinct problem with the terrain model. It seems to build the
physical shape then apply a waterline to define the islands. That makes the
above-water island a simple extension of the below-ground terrain. Earth, and
I think is safe to assume any planet with water, is more complex.

Before getting to vegetation and biomes, why not some modeling of increased
weathering above sealevel? Unless every island is tropical and volcanic, those
mountains should be flatten out significantly in comparison to the terrain
below sealevel. The deep valleys should fill with gravel.

~~~
SixteenBlue
Unless the game is letting you explore underwater, why bother? And even then
that still seems excessive.

------
nacs
Another great guide for procedural terrain generation:

[http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-programming/...](http://www-
cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/game-programming/polygon-map-generation/)

